# What can I use in a Ford 735 loader?



## Ryan R (May 5, 2020)

Found a good leak and lost most of the hydraulic fluid in my loader. From what I found it calls for M-2C48-A fluid. I assume that is not even made anymore so what can I use? Thanks!


----------



## Chris3510 (May 3, 2020)

It upgraded to a 134D spec. I used super tech hydraulic oil in mine. It had the old 2c48 spec listed as compatible


----------

